
Oil tycoon T. Boone Pickens dies at age 91 - Anon84
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/obituaries/2019/09/11/oil-tycoon-boone-pickens-dies-age/4gfjNQMWg6N8AD0XT7kdgK/story.html
======
specialist
One very positive thing I gleaned from T. Boone Pickens is the importance of
share holder rights. As someone from the polar opposite side of the political
spectrum, I feel that's one area where we'd find common ground.

I've always been curious how he felt about tech companies where the founders
have disproportionate amount of power (relative to their holdings).

